

How to Add a Run Script Build Phase to Work with Fabric Kits - dynamicsol
http://dynamicstm.com/fabric/how-to-add-a-run-script-build-phase-to-incorporate-twitter-kit/

======
dynamicsol
It showcases the steps needed in all four Xcode versions

